
Macbook 12-inch refresh with Skylake processors - henrikgs
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/04/19/new-2016-12-inch-macbook-released/
======
ikeboy
Other front page story
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11526666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11526666)

------
vonklaus
I have an early 2013 i5 2.6ghz MacBook Pro. Nearly 3 years later the newest
macbook pro is ~$1500.00 for a slight bump in specs. Better intel graphics and
2.7ghz processor. I have the upgraded version 2.9ghz and 16GB of RAM which I
got from work recently.

The article brings up integration with the newest chipset from intel: Skylake.
I am sure the 3 computers I referenced above have different iterations of
processor, even in the same "family". Am I missing larger improvements by
reading too much into the specs? Is a Skylake processor or a jump from intel
4100 - 6100 graphics that large. I am an Apple fan, but a sub 2ghz processor
seems very small for a laptop. Does the clock speed (i believe that is the
metric) not matter and they are much superior now?

I find it hard to "feel" much improvement after buying a new laptop, so even
in concert there doesn't feel like much speed improvement / better experience
from _hardware_ , at least within the Apple ecosystem.

Thoughts?

~~~
amalag
I am using a mid 2012 MBP for development and it is great. Kind of amazing
that almost 4 years later it still a powerful laptop.

~~~
nsxwolf
My 2010 would still be a good development machine if it weren't for the
defective video card that causes kernel panics. And the grinding fan.

I wonder what the Macbook would be like as an IntelliJ machine. 8GB of RAM is
good, and the screen coaxed into native resolution mode has lots of real
estate. But how would the CPU hold up? Especially during full Maven builds...

